# prüfen ob verzeichnis existiert



## deinertsche (22. Juli 2002)

Hi!
Leider hab ich dazu hier noch nix gefunden. 
Ich möchte prüfen, ob ein Verzeichnis bereits existiert.

if (!existiert($verzeichnis)) mkdir($verzeichnis, 0777);

Wie lautet der Befehl für "existiert"?


----------



## d4k4 (22. Juli 2002)

is_dir("pfad")


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juli 2002)

vielleicht brauchst du auch mal das hier:
"file_exists" kannst du verwenden wenn es um dateien und nicht um verzeichnisse geht


----------



## F.o.G. (23. Juli 2002)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es eine Alternative zu is_dir gibt? Das Problem ist nämlich folgendes: is_dir() wird nicht bei jedem Provider unterstützt. Es ist komisch, jedoch funktioniert die Funktion auf DomainFactory Servern nicht.

Ich bräuchte unbedingt eine Alternative die funtkioniert. 

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juli 2002)

passt zwar nicht so ganz, aber du könntest auch versuchen, das verzeichnis zu öffnen. wenn's geöffnet werden kann, existiert es auch. wenn es nicht geöffnet werden kann, stimmt irgendwas nicht. logisch...


```
if ($dir = @opendir("./" . $verzeichnisname))
```


----------

